# Where do I find a broom like this.



## mr_tiggy

Just hoping someone has some info on where I may find a broom like this.... 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## IC-Smoke

http://www.sweepexbrooms.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.constructionequipment.com/trynex-sweepex-tpb-900s-pro-broom

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200306677_200306677

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200306675_200306675

I know I saw a meyer push broom awhile back but cant find any information on it except for this
http://www.thetruckworks.com/2003-meyer-sweep-broom-or-sweeper/


----------



## mr_tiggy

Yup those are pretty well what i was looking for.

Though I did find another brand, Walco broomer, that is less expensive.

thanks for the links.


----------

